

Who Has Your Back 2014: Protecting Your Data From Copyright/Trademark Bullies - joeyyang
https://www.eff.org/pages/who-has-your-back-copyright-trademark-2014

======
r0h1n
If I view the results as a trademark & copyright troll, I'd guess Tumblr is
the one who's got my back. Conversely, perhaps Tumblr's most valued customers
are trademark & copyright trolls, aka large media companies.

[1] - [http://www.adweek.com/news/television/viacom-tumblr-team-
off...](http://www.adweek.com/news/television/viacom-tumblr-team-offer-co-
branded-campaigns-156431) [2] - [http://www.thehubcomms.com/with-newly-
appointed-director-of-...](http://www.thehubcomms.com/with-newly-appointed-
director-of-media-tumblr-eyes-hollywood-partnerships/article/336220/)

~~~
rayiner
Ah yes, the trolls are the companies who actually create content, while the
companies that trade in other peoples' content for profit are heroic do-
gooders.

------
brianpgordon
Is anyone else not seeing a bunch of the companies' logos? It looks like I get
an HTTP header redirect to a 1x1 PNG:

[http://i.imgur.com/NFjIedl.png](http://i.imgur.com/NFjIedl.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/yRwP4q1.png](http://i.imgur.com/yRwP4q1.png)

It can't be a transparent proxy interfering because it's an HTTPS
connection...

~~~
par0xyzm
This is ironic: The EFF's report about privacy protections offered by
companies is published on a page with tracking beacons from websites with
well-deserved terrible privacy reputations.

~~~
schoen
If you look upthread, you can see these are probably false positives due to
the image names of the corporate logos (see the note from 'thisisparker).

The EFF site tries to be very careful about embeds and not serve scripts or
images from third-party sites. For example, YouTube embeds there use youtube-
nocookie.com with a click-to-load wrapper so that users have to affirmatively
choose to interact with the YouTube servers. That's described at

[https://www.eff.org/pages/mytube-limit-privacy-risks-
embedde...](https://www.eff.org/pages/mytube-limit-privacy-risks-embedded-
video)

------
bsimpson
Surprised GitHub isn't on the list.

------
talon88
Shouldn't we also care about who the copyright trolls are? I'm all for
accountability from the provider side, but why not dig deeper into those that
are issuing notices in bad faith, or that are being countered most often?

------
grayfox
Anyone able to recommend namecheap?

Been looking to ditch enom.

~~~
marcosdumay
I've started using Namecheap after the SOAP story. Still didn't migrate all my
domains from GoDaddy, but get a much better experience with Namecheap: their
site works correctly, do not try to trick me into buying extras, support
actually answers (didn't solve my issue, but that was because it couldn't
really be solved).

Anyway, I'm already looking into migrating to Gandi because of Namecheap's
lack of support for DNSSEC.

~~~
ultramancool
Isn't DNSSEC trivially defeated right now, as any machine will accept a non-
signed DNS record currently? I don't see any rush to get in on that, if you
can beat DNS with an MITM, you can just as easily downgrade DNSSEC right now.
We're many years away from DNSSEC actually being viable, if it ever will be.
Wait till it's actually being enforced by OS-level resolvers or there's simply
no threat model in which it is beneficial.

~~~
marcosdumay
Well, not defeated, but bypassed.

It's still extremely easy to use it securely, just refuse to load a non-signed
record. But, of course, it's not really desirable to do that for any query,
just for the ones you care about.

------
Natsu
Somehow I'm not surprised to see tumblr get 0/5.

~~~
danellis
As someone who knows next to nothing about Tumblr, why?

~~~
bonjourmr
I'm also confused. Flickr, another Yahoo product has 4/5\. Perhaps it's due to
it being a more recent acquisition and the wheels are still in motion, or
perhaps since there is so much sharing of copyrighted information it would be
near impossible to maintain the cost of keeping up with these standards.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=who+has+your+back#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=who+has+your+back#!/story/forever/0/who%20has%20your%20back)

~~~
joeyyang
The link from 5 months ago regards protection of data from government
requests; today's report regards protection of speech from copyright and
trademark bullies. Perhaps the title should be edited.

~~~
dang
Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!

